# Having trouble registering for Barr Report forum



## Socratic monologue (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe use the "contact us" form over there?


----------



## Trin20kau (Aug 6, 2012)

Socratic monologue said:


> Maybe use the "contact us" form over there?


Yep, tried that and it has the same captcha that won't work for me lol.


----------



## kaskiles (Sep 9, 2021)

Try a different browser, or put your browser into incognito/private mode.


----------



## Trin20kau (Aug 6, 2012)

kaskiles said:


> Try a different browser, or put your browser into incognito/private mode.


That also didn't work BUT something you said must have triggered my sleeping brain cells to work because I figured out what I was doing wrong! All fixed now, thank you to my helpers!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (May 2, 2017)

Trin20kau said:


> That also didn't work BUT something you said must have triggered my sleeping brain cells to work because I figured out what I was doing wrong! All fixed now, thank you to my helpers!


I wouldn’t waste your time over there, you’ll get more responses here than there. It’s a great site for older content but most of the experienced members have moved on.


----------



## geekindenial (Oct 27, 2015)

I wonder if the legendary Tom Barr is still in the planted tank hobby? Does anyone know?


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

geekindenial said:


> I wonder if the legendary Tom Barr is still in the planted tank hobby? Does anyone know?


Seems like it. He joined a livestream just over a year ago:


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

geekindenial said:


> I wonder if the legendary Tom Barr is still in the planted tank hobby? Does anyone know?


Yes I communicate with Tom on a regular basis. He's still in the hobby and still growing some of the most beautiful plants you will see. 

The forum is still alive but is very, very slow.

Tom is active in a couple of Facebook groups these days.


----------

